
Watching neurons in action - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2018-08-neurons-action.html
======
andbberger
I'm confused this is not a new technique, at all. Moreover the article falsely
states that this is the first simultaneous recording of calcium imaging and
electrophysiology. I have personally worked with such datasets.

[name redacted] whom I am standing next to has personally ran such a
measurement.

~~~
andbberger
Maybe they meant first simultaneous recording outside of Janelia. ;p

